# Need to get to Barracuda.



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi guys, does anyone in here know how to get to Barracuda Beach Resort Umm Al Quwain? I seem to have lost my way somewhere on Emirates Road.


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

sean21686 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone in here know how to get to Barracuda Beach Resort Umm Al Quwain? I seem to have lost my way somewhere on Emirates Road.


Go on Emirates Road and follow it past Sharjah you will see a sign that says Dreamland or Barracuda Resort, take that exit, and its sign posted. If you are unsure at the round-a-bouts, just go straight and you will see more directional signs


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks buddy I got here and returning now ;-)


----------

